# Deactivated after 2 and 1/2 years because of background check



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

So I just got booted from the platform for something they saw on my background check which has been there since the first time I applied for for Lyft. I've been driving on and off for almost 3 years without any major issues and maintain a good rating. Is it worth fighting it, any chance of getting reinstated.?

Correction, they are "considering" removing me, although I can currently go online.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

What’s the issue that came up on the background check?


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

A plea to conspiracy to commit money laundering. Am exclusion from OIG list for "health care fraud" It was all there when I first signed up 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

ROFL 
Thou should be Uber's CEO


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Docaces said:


> A plea to conspiracy to commit money laundering. Am exclusion from OIG list for "health care fraud" It was all there when I first signed up 2 or 3 years ago.


And they are from 2011.

Yep, btw UBER didnt take me when I applied 2 years ago.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I think uber and Lyft have stricter checks now than before, or at least pops up now for them to review


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I think uber and Lyft have stricter checks now than before, or at least pops up now for them to review


I remember Lyft doing stricter background checks in my market. Uber is now becoming just as thorough than Lyft is, and some Uber drivers in my market have been booted off after the 2nd wave of background checks. When I first signed up with Uber, the only requirements were that you needed 2 arms long enough to reach the steering wheel.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Curious about my state as it seems much more relaxed than all the other states. We dont even require car inspections lol.

Wondering if it is national standards or local or state level adjustments


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Curious about my state as it seems much more relaxed than all the other states. We dont even require car inspections lol.
> Wondering if it is national standards or local or state level adjustments


Some of the standards are set into statute by the State Legislature, so yes, it will vary.


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Is it worth it to go to hub and talk about it..?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

What do you have to lose? If it was me I would keep going back and talk to different people till you get activated as you ask these guys the same question 10 times you get 6 different conflicting answers lol


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Going down to hub in a little bit. I'll post synopsis


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

If you have nothing else, go to the hub.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Docaces said:


> So I just got booted from the platform for something they saw on my background check which has been there since the first time I applied for for Lyft. I've been driving on and off for almost 3 years without any major issues and maintain a good rating. Is it worth fighting it, any chance of getting reinstated.?
> 
> Correction, they are "considering" removing me, although I can currently go online.


They did you a favor. They are disgusting scumbags that could care less about you. If you really want work EVERYONE is hiring. However I believe the vast majority of drivers are classic under achievers. They want the luxury of setting their own schedules while putting out minimal effort.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Docaces said:


> A plea to conspiracy to commit money laundering. Am exclusion from OIG list for "health care fraud" It was all there when I first signed up 2 or 3 years ago.


What was the story with money laundering?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Its florida, it would be easier to tell you when we dont Launder money or have healthcare fraud lol


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

I


AuxCordBoston said:


> What was the story with money laundering?


Irrelevant, apparently the new background check company had something the old company did not, albeit associated with the same felony. Went to Hub for explanantion and this is what they told me. I asked to speak to someone, got a callback within seconds, half way through phine6 call was disconnected and unable to get back in touch with guy I was talking to.



Pulledclear said:


> They did you a favor. They are disgusting scumbags that could care less about you. If you really want work EVERYONE is hiring. However I believe the vast majority of drivers are classic under achievers. They want the luxury of setting their own schedules while putting out minimal effort.


Yes, I know. And I am applying for many jobs making more than I was here, without killing my car and better benefits. Just takes time. There are so many job openings. THANKS TRUMP! I was already in that process .


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

money laundering = Upfront Pricing


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Nah that's just like blowing coke off a $100 bill, real money laundering is in luxury rentals lol


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

Docaces said:


> I
> Yes, I know. And I am applying for many jobs making more than I was here, without killing my car and better benefits. Just takes time. There are so many job openings. THANKS TRUMP! I was already in that process .


Money Laundering and likes Trump....

...Paul Manafort, is that you? 

I'm joking...unless that's really you.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

did you get your situation resolved ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Personally, I would have maybe left it alone until you were officially deactivated but that's just me. I don't like to bring anything more to their attention than needs to be. 

I do know that things associated with fraud are higher up on their list of things they don't accept. We had a driver get deactivated after 3 years for a plea bargain he accepted. He would have been fine driving under the original charge but the plea bargain got him deactivated. We actually had the same original charge but my plea was way different and I'm fine

I think both companies are being more strict nowadays. Especially after Uber got the 8.9 million-dollar fine from Colorado


----------

